# Business advice...



## Marlo13 (Dec 2, 2019)

Hi all,

What are my options, i have a some savings and i would like to make a move to Phuket for a new life from Australia 

I am a qualified tradesman in 2 trades is all i know.

Been looking at businesses online for sale for example Hotel/guesthouse, bars, coffee shops, restaurants etc.....

Having no idea how to run any sort of business like this what would be my plan B options???

wondering if anyone else in same situation or has been and can offer some advice?

Thanks in advance


----------

